# Is it OK to have Two Male German Blue Ram?



## MisfitFly

I purchased two Ram hoping for a male/female pair. Looks to me like I have two males though, which I am fine with, not really interested in trying to breed them, as long as it is ok to just keep two males together.

25 gallon planted - 8 Serpae Tetra, 3 Julii Cories, 3 Otto, 2 Ram.


----------



## coralbandit

Are they causing any trouble with each other? Without a female I imagine they will be fine if there is enough room and places to hide /or call their own.


----------



## MisfitFly

Just got them yesterday but they seem ok so far. Actually very happy they are eating and appear to be settling in. Very colorful addition. Staying on opposite sides of the tank pretty much.


----------



## coralbandit

I personally have a hard time sexxing rams .I have 2 pair that have bred and am presently enjoying raising the fry(supposedly very diffacult).are you surethey are both males?Them staying at opposite ends of tank would be a good indicator,but they are both new so give them time to see if they get more comfortable.


----------



## MisfitFly

The LFS I purchased them from has very poor lighting in their tanks. Making it very difficult to distinguish any difference between the fish. However On the way home I peek in the bag a few times and they were on opposite sides. now after getting them home they look pretty much identical except for one is a little smaller than the other. I have also been observing their behavior in the tank one of them has already chosen its territory when the other enters it it will chase it off. black spots on their sides are very dark with no blue dots.


----------

